# Gutters and Vehicle undersides



## earthworm (Sep 24, 2012)

What we need here is a near 180 degree bend with an extension for gutters.
I have a Generac 7290 and accessories seem to be hard to find.
Why ???
Will B & S accessories work ?


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I made one out of conduit and added fittings.


----------

